# Packard Bell MX37 Bios Update



## PBMX37 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been looking for a bios update to my system for a long long time but I cannot find one. So I have now come here in hope that somebody else can assist me in tracking one down.

My computer is a Packard Bell Easynote MX37 Notebook. 

Motherboard Manufacturer: Packard Bell B.V and Model T12C. 

The Bios brand is: American Megatrends Inc. and the bios version is 208 with a release date of 10/24/2007. 

The processor is: Intel Core 2 Duo. 

My computer is frequently (several times per day) completely freezing up where the only way to get it back is to pull the plug out and power it up again, this is likely due to the recent upgrade to Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit. I have tried everything to resolve the freezing issue and it seems my only option is to update the bios. Packard Bell seem to have completely removed my laptop model from their website which is not helpful.


----------



## PBMX37 (Nov 7, 2012)

*EDIT:* My computer is a Packard Bell Easynote MX37 *T-003* Notebook. 

The processor is: Intel Core 2 Duo *T5250 1.5GHz*.

*Additional information: 2GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB SATA Hard drive, SIS Mirage 3 Graphics. I am 100% sure that this is the MX37 model although in MSINFO32.exe it states the system model is: EasyNote MX52.*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All updates for OEM PC's need to be obtained from the PC manufacturer.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing and I seriously doubt there will be any updated support for a 7 yr. old PC.
A bad Bios flash (update) can render a Mobo useless.
Did you check to see if your PC can support Vista? Did you download and install all the required drivers for Vista?


----------



## PBMX37 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes my laptop does support Vista because it came with that pre-installed when I purchased it but after 7 years I decided to upgrade to Windows 7 which is much better and I would preferably like to stay with if I can resolve the freezing issue and yes I have all of the needed drivers. Unfortunately Packard Bell have removed my laptop model from their website so I wouldn't know how to go about obtaining an updated bios version from them. I am fairly confident with computers so updating the bios is not a problem for me as it has not been with the other computers bios's which I have updated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor to see if it's compatible with your laptop? 
I'm seriously doubting that is an run 7.
Download Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor from Official Microsoft Download Center
Are there drivers available for 7 from the manufacturer?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can try checking *here* for the BIOS file (I think they have version 214 listed)

Is the laptop using the generic Windows 7 drivers or did you install other manufacturer drivers?

Does it matter if the laptop is using just the battery or the ac adapter is connected?

When the freezing occurs is there any activity from the hard drive indicator LED?


----------



## PBMX37 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tyree: Yes I did run the upgrade advisor before upgrading and my computer is capable of running Windows 7 and Packard bell only offer drivers for Windows Vista.

makinu1der2: Thanks I have downloaded the bios file and will use it as a last resort. I think the laptop is using Windows Vista drivers because Packard bell do not provide Windows 7 drivers for this system. 

My laptop is permanently running on the electric when I am using it as the battery died a long time ago. I also use a USB cooler fan which my laptop sits on so it is not getting overheated. 

My laptop does not have any LED indicators for the hard drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Vista drivers "might" be OK but don't count on everything working properly without the proper drivers.


----------

